# Fixing the bottom of a 125 Gal.



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I found a guy selling a 125 gallon tank for $40. The catch? He says it's got a crack in the bottom and leaks. Is it possible to seal it and not have to worry about too much?


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Thick acrylic sheet against the bottom, on the inside, sealed to the bottom for structural support, and around the edges to keep the water in? Big sheets of acrylic seem pricey...


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah...I figured I might have to put in a few ucks but I know that acrylic is going to kill my wallet. Besides, the guy hasn't even called me back and I was supposed to pick it up today! Guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it. That could end up as a small flood...


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Good call.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Sheet of glass, measured to fit the inside. 

Seal is with silicone based sealant.

Nice big sheet of plywood on the bottom for structural support. 

Jobs a good'n.


----------

